# attaching lens hoods



## nda (Dec 23, 2012)

1st world problem, well not really a problem. Why does Canon ask us to align there lens hoods with the red dot on the lens and then rotate, when the hood is in the stop position the writing on the hood is facing down. Now I know you can position the hood differently so the writing will be at the top, but Canon prefer it was on the bottom. Why? ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2012)

Logic, I'd say. The hood identifying info and red dot are where they are so that when you're holding the camera by the grip (which is how I hold it, and I suspect that's the norm), and looking down at the hood, the writing and dot are facing you. The direction of mounting is determined by convention (clockwise tightens). That means the writing rotates 'down'.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 23, 2012)

For the same reason they changed the hood for the 20mm/2.8 to make it fall off easy....

IOW, NO FLIPPIN' CLUE!


----------



## distant.star (Dec 23, 2012)

.
As always, it's marketing.

With the identifying markings on the bottom, it wears off when you set the camera down with the hood on -- as mine are doing. Eventually, they wear away and you don't know which hood is which -- so you have to buy a new one!

A reach, I know. Who the hell knows really.


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 23, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> As always, it's marketing.
> 
> With the identifying markings on the bottom, it wears off when you set the camera down with the hood on -- as mine are doing. Eventually, they wear away and you don't know which hood is which -- so you have to buy a new one!
> ...



Yay, that is a good point. Don't want those markings to wore off. They make up 90% of the hood price (if it did not come with lens)


----------



## dunkers (Dec 23, 2012)

One less area to tape


----------



## Rat (Dec 23, 2012)

Dukinald said:


> Yay, that is a good point. Don't want those markings to wore off. They make up 90% of the hood price (if it did not come with lens)


Don't you believe that. I bought an aftermarket hood twice so far. Now I buy lots of unbranded stuff - remotes, lens caps, everything - and I'm usually very satisfied by the quality, but the mount of a hood apparently is very tricky to get just right. Also, plastic versus felt lining. Canon's hoods are far superior to the eBay stuff and no joke.


----------



## glongstaff (Dec 26, 2012)

Geez if that is only your worry, then dont!...get on with your life and be happy with the photography..


----------



## kubelik (Dec 26, 2012)

Rat said:


> Dukinald said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, that is a good point. Don't want those markings to wore off. They make up 90% of the hood price (if it did not come with lens)
> ...



true that, Rat. I remember the lens hood on my Sigma 100-300 f/4 ... without the flocking that Canon uses, the hard and semi-reflective plastic of the lens hood actually would reflect light onto the lens when the sun wasn't even in the frame! ruined many a nice shot and so I got rid of it entirely for a 70-200 f/2.8 ... so much happier.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 27, 2012)

The alternate orientations that you can put the hood on when you do not align the spots also generate the same final symetry of the hood on the lens (even when using asymetric hoods like this petal one for the UWA zoom). This is the way I found my lens on the body when I read this post. So apprently I wasn't paying attention to Canon's instructions. :

So just put the hood on anywhich way that it will go smoothly onto the threads. I personally never cared if the writing was on top or bottom.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 27, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> The alternate orientations that you can put the hood on when you do not align the spots also generate the same final symetry of the hood on the lens (even when using asymetric hoods like this petal one for the UWA zoom). This is the way I found my lens on the body when I read this post. So apprently I wasn't paying attention to Canon's instructions. :
> 
> So just put the hood on anywhich way that it will go smoothly onto the threads. I personally never cared if the writing was on top or bottom.



You must be one of those anarchists I hear about!!


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 27, 2012)

distant.star said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > The alternate orientations that you can put the hood on when you do not align the spots also generate the same final symetry of the hood on the lens (even when using asymetric hoods like this petal one for the UWA zoom). This is the way I found my lens on the body when I read this post. So apprently I wasn't paying attention to Canon's instructions. :
> ...



If canon weren't busy making 20 different versions of the 24-70mm to fleece customers, they'd have put a hit on me for nonconformity like that.


----------

